# Tube " | ' ou Pipe in english :-)



## TuxPPC (9 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

 comment avoir le pipe sur un clavier ibook/powerbook ?

 ++

 Pascal


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2004)

"alt" et "7"      |

pour backslash ( \ ) "alt" et "shift" et "7"

et vala


----------



## TuxPPC (9 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> "alt" et "7"      |
> 
> pour backslash ( \ ) "alt" et "shift" et "7"
> 
> et vala


 Merci bcp


----------



## GrandGibus (10 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> "alt" et "7"      |
> 
> pour backslash ( \ ) "alt" et "shift" et "7"
> 
> et vala



C'est bizarre... je fais toujours _alt+shift+L_ pour le pipe.

Pour l'anti-slash, je fais _alt+shift+:_

Vu que ça doit être pour du dev, il y a aussi les {} et [] qui sont pas évidents à trouver: c'est _alt+(_ et _alt+)_
Tu combines avec shift pour avoir les crochets... 



P.S. _J'ai essayé ces raccourcis mais ils ne fonctionnent pas chez moi (mac os x.3) _


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre... je fais toujours _alt+shift+L_ pour le pipe.
> 
> Pour l'anti-slash, je fais _alt+shift+:
> 
> ...


 Je dirais la même chose (mais je ne peux pas vérifier pour le moment  )


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

Merci pour le " | " je m'étais souvent posée la question. 
 Pour les [] j'utilise alt-5 et alt-6 respectivement.
 Pour les {} c'est alt-7 et alt-8 (je crois  )


----------



## Kaneda (10 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le " | " je m'étais souvent posée la question.
> Pour les [] j'utilise alt-5 et alt-6 respectivement.
> Pour les {} c'est alt-7 et alt-8 (je crois  )



Moi c'est pas vraiment comme ça.

Les { et } c'est Alt 5 et Alt ")" et les [ et ] c'est Alt Shift 5 et Alt Shift ")"


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

En fait ça doit dépendre de l'agencement de ton clavier et de la langue de l'OS... moi c'est le clavier CH-FR et MacOS X en anglais.


----------



## Kaneda (10 Août 2004)

Ah oui en effet  

Etant en clavier Fr (Fr Numérique) et OS X Français, ça doit probablement venir de là


----------



## GrandGibus (10 Août 2004)

Beh voilà, encore un coup des Suisses  !

Je suis en langage et clavier _français_... D'où ma stupeur.


----------

